# Shipping



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Is anyone having probs with shipping my HR say it should/can be delivered to school they take care of it shipping company say NO I have be in country to sign for it? Abu Dhabi btw


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

I would prefer to be the one who signs for it - even if it means things arriving after you. Would anyone else be able to know if all the boxes are how you sent them and if they are all there.

I'd look at the timing issue closely to get here before your goods.


----------

